

On-the-fly image manipulations secured with signed URLs - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/on_the_fly_image_manipulations_secured_with_signed_urls

======
nadavs
A new blog post explains how you can benefit from the flexibility of dynamic
URLs for cloud-based on-the-fly image fetching and manipulation. Sign the URLs
to secure your images and control which images may be accessed and what
manipulations will be used. Ruby-on-Rails, Django, PHP and Node.js sample code
included.

